# SE-R specV Brembos?



## SpecM (Sep 1, 2004)

-Hay do you guys think that the Brembo brakes for 1000 are worth it?
-Has anyone driven a Spec with AND without and can tell me if they feel a differance
-Still shopping for my Spec! Can't wait for the day I take delivery!


----------



## caveman (Dec 20, 2003)

I would want to get it, but I wouldn't pay a grand for it. You can talk the dealer down on the cost of the package. If you can't, try another dealer. Nissan sales staff are very hungry. I took our car to the dealer Monday morning and a swarm of salesman came out the front door waiting to attack me. They need to sell a car more then you need to buy one. Just keep that in mind when you are shopping.

The brembo's won't overheat or brake fade as fast as the regular brakes. ABS w/stock brakes might stop faster on the first stop, but not the 2nd or 3rd. I am personly not happy with the stock brakes. They warp way too easy.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

I highly doubt the brembos are worth it.

I know a guy who had them and swapped with someone who doesn't have brembos so he can fit 16" wheels, and he said he didn't feel a difference.

for that extra $1000, you can get a MUCH better aftermarket wilwood setup than the brembos.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

SpecM said:


> -Hay do you guys think that the Brembo brakes for 1000 are worth it?
> -Has anyone driven a Spec with AND without and can tell me if they feel a differance
> -Still shopping for my Spec! Can't wait for the day I take delivery!


I felt the Brembos actually had as much or more fade than the stock brakes. For 1000 dollars, you can get EBC/Stoptech rotors, a semi-carbom pad and better lines and still have money to get pads for the rear and someone good to do the install.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

nickzac, for $1000 you can get the Wilwood caliper upgrade which comes iwth 4 piston wilwood calipers, stainless braided lines, and EBC greenstuffs pads... (front only, but the brembos are front only on the Spec anyways)


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

chimmike said:


> nickzac, for $1000 you can get the Wilwood caliper upgrade which comes iwth 4 piston wilwood calipers, stainless braided lines, and EBC greenstuffs pads... (front only, but the brembos are front only on the Spec anyways)


oh, hehe, i thought wildwood was a general name, not a brand. whoops. yea, 1000 dollars is a lot to work with in terms of brakes. front only or not, if im correct, isnt like 90% of the load handled by the front?

spec m, just be sure you dont get abs


----------



## caveman (Dec 20, 2003)

NickZac said:


> I felt the Brembos actually had as much or more fade than the stock brakes. For 1000 dollars, you can get EBC/Stoptech rotors, a semi-carbom pad and better lines and still have money to get pads for the rear and someone good to do the install.


By fade, I mean overheating and not working. I've never in my life heard so much Brembo bashing. I guess Brembo's work on a Porsche, or even a EVO VIII, but the Spec V is just too much for Brembo brakes to handle?!?!?

To say that the Brembo's fade faster then stock is crazy.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

caveman said:


> By fade, I mean overheating and not working. I've never in my life heard so much Brembo bashing. I guess Brembo's work on a Porsche, or even a EVO VIII, but the Spec V is just too much for Brembo brakes to handle?!?!?
> 
> To say that the Brembo's fade faster then stock is crazy.


I dont think my SE-R Auto is lighter than a 6 speed Spec V (although a 5 speed SE-R is). I have driven both and the normal brakes seem to fade less quicker than the Brembo (although they have a hell of an initial bite). Maybe it was just me and aftermarket tires on my car may have contributed. Im sure you realize the Brembo on a spec is like the RF package or a Kicker package to the SRT-4...it's not near the company's best. After constant braking, the brake pedal on the Brembo fitted spec felt mushier than on my car than my car after constant braking.









this is Brembo.

And oh yea, as I'm sure you know, the Brembos on Porsches, their a little different


----------



## SpecM (Sep 1, 2004)

-So... Wilwood huh...  



NickZac said:


> spec m, just be sure you dont get abs



-Really? no ABS? why's that?


----------



## BlackoutSpecV (May 8, 2002)

SpecM said:


> -So... Wilwood huh...


They have been proven time and time again on the B15/spec v. In my mind there is no better complete setup out there for the spec v. I think the Brembos make a nice upgrade for a stock car. However if you are going to buy the car and modify it, you can do a lot better with $1k. That being said, if I could talk the dealer down I would get them... but thats because I have no reason for the wilwood kit, I do not autocross my spec v, it is a daily driver.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

wilwood 4 piston calipers=major control over brakes....especially in wet weather!


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

SpecM said:


> -So... Wilwood huh...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It really isnt all that useful and in NC, I doubt you get much snow. Everyone claims that ABS is a must but if you know how to threshold brake, it is just something that isnt useful and may even get in your way. Then again, I once had a 96 Pontiac Grand Am and those cars are notorious for having way too sensative ABS sensors so I'm biased. If you get a massive brake upgrade like 4 piston wildwood calipers, chances are they'll lock with ABS anyway lol. Unless you really plan to autocross, the stock brakes are very sufficent.


----------



## Dav5049915 (Sep 26, 2004)

NickZac said:


> Unless you really plan to autocross, the stock brakes are very sufficent.




or if you live in a VERY hilly area. brake fade sucks on a very steep downhill.


----------



## ittamaticstatic (Nov 5, 2003)

All those seroius autocross guys don't use ABS because it just get in your way. If you know the limits of your car then you can push it further, drive it harder, and control brakeing better without the interference of ABS


----------

